# SA PR Visa



## gauravdas1782 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi All

I am interested in applying for PR visa or moving to SA and look for job opportunities to settle there in future. What is the process for applying?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

gauravdas1782 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am interested in applying for PR visa or moving to SA and look for job opportunities to settle there in future. What is the process for applying?


Well first you need to determine on what grounds you will be applying and then gather the documentation required for the section you will be applying under. Do you have qualifications/skills in a critical skills area, do you family in South Africa, are you a refugee, etc? You can have a look on the VFS site to see the different criteria you can apply under and what documentation will be required for each:

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/permanent-residence-permit.html


----------

